# Algarve



## zpiroz

Hello All,

We are a family that are thinking of moving to Algarve within the next few months. Where on the coast is best regarding to finding work, reasonable flat rents, other families? I will be looking for work in any field that has vacancies....We have looked at Albuferia and think it looks nice...Is it a good place?

Thx and we r waiting for a reply...

Regards

Molin Family


----------



## santaanita

zpiroz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are a family that are thinking of moving to Algarve within the next few months. Where on the coast is best regarding to finding work, reasonable flat rents, other families? I will be looking for work in any field that has vacancies....We have looked at Albuferia and think it looks nice...Is it a good place?
> 
> Thx and we r waiting for a reply...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Molin Family


hi
if you are moving in the next fewmonyhs and you dont know the answers to those question yhen you realy are taking a risk 
you must know the algarve is mainly seasonal as the biggest employer is tourism.
good luck


----------



## Silverwizard

zpiroz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are a family that are thinking of moving to Algarve within the next few months. Where on the coast is best regarding to finding work, reasonable flat rents, other families? I will be looking for work in any field that has vacancies....We have looked at Albuferia and think it looks nice...Is it a good place?
> 
> Thx and we r waiting for a reply...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Molin Family


As mentioned in the previous post,moving to the Algarve in the closed season is taking a big risk....There is little enough work available for Portuguese let alone expats.
You mention Albuferia,yes it's a nice place,on the one hand you have the old town,traditional bars,cafes,restaurants etc....then on the other you have "The Strip"which is primarily for the tourist trade in the main season complete with English & German pubs/bars,English Breakfasts,Fish & Chips,pizza houses,the list goes on....I would suggest a short visit to have a good look around & speak to local businesses etc to see how things lie regarding work,accommodation costs etc.
Not trying to put you off,just thinking realistically.

Regards 

SW.


----------



## zpiroz

I know its a risk to move and that Algarve is a seasonal place, I have done some research 
I was thinking about childcare like Nurseries, Schools, other families and friends for my son to play with.
We have lived in Spain for over 10 years and have that experience with us, how is Portugal compared to Spain?

Thanks for your replies....

Pat


----------



## Silverwizard

zpiroz said:


> I know its a risk to move and that Algarve is a seasonal place, I have done some research
> I was thinking about childcare like Nurseries, Schools, other families and friends for my son to play with.
> We have lived in Spain for over 10 years and have that experience with us, how is Portugal compared to Spain?
> 
> Thanks for your replies....
> 
> Pat


Hello Pat,
Whilst similar in a lot of respects Portugal is very different from Spain.
For one thing the whole infrastructure in Spain is more advanced than 
it is here,there is more money & the standard of living for most people is higher.
However you are contemplating moving to the Algarve where things are a lot more advanced that in other areas.
The Portuguese are really warm welcoming people who readily accept
immigrants into their communities.
With regard to play schools,nurseries,creches and the like you should have no problem locating those in the Algarve 
& I'm sure that after a very short while your little one will have an abundance of friends.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Best Wishes.



SW.


----------



## zpiroz

Sounds great to me SW, I have a few portuguese friends on the canary islands where I used to live and I agree with what you say, they are a fantastic people to deal with. 
We will most likely make our move in March - April and I guess the season starts around easter in Albuferia. Living in Sweden kills me...lol...tho its chilly in Algarve now its better than here....been having -20C ....Brrrr....We went to Thailand last year to live but when my wife found out that she was pregnant we decided to have our baby in Sweden. I am a PADI dive Instructor and have been in the trade for over 13 years, do you know anything about the Scuba diving around Algarve?
Thanks again for your response....

Pat


----------



## Silverwizard

zpiroz said:


> Sounds great to me SW, I have a few portuguese friends on the canary islands where I used to live and I agree with what you say, they are a fantastic people to deal with.
> We will most likely make our move in March - April and I guess the season starts around easter in Albuferia. Living in Sweden kills me...lol...tho its chilly in Algarve now its better than here....been having -20C ....Brrrr....We went to Thailand last year to live but when my wife found out that she was pregnant we decided to have our baby in Sweden. I am a PADI dive Instructor and have been in the trade for over 13 years, do you know anything about the Scuba diving around Algarve?
> Thanks again for your response....
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat,
Yes you're quite right,the tourist season begins on the Easter weekend,usually by then the temperature has started to climb with 23-25°c being pretty much the norm,however as the months go on it just gets HOTTER!!!! before maxing out in mid August at anything up to 42-43°!!
I think -20° would just about finish me off!!,so Sweden in the winter is definitely
of the winter holiday list!!
With regard to the scuba diving scene,I'm a bit past it!,but I do know that there are several dive centres scattered all over the region,I should imagine with your qualifications & experience you would have a better than average chance of gaining employment in one of them.
I wish you & your family the very best of luck

Regards


SW.

p.s. I am located on The Silver Coast about 140 kms North of Lisbon & today was 17° with light showers,not too bad for early January!


----------



## zpiroz

Yeah its freezing here....lol...17 is not bad at all...I could live with that...Thanks again for your help...
Pat


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Pat

As a PADI instructor try googling PADI ALGARVE and see what is available. There is lots of information available on the padi general site.

Good luck with your search


----------



## zpiroz

Hi Siobhán

I might look for part time work as a Dive Instructor, I am thinking of opening/buying a bar )) working in diving doesnt generate enough money to support a whole family and I would just do it out of passion to the sport if I go back in the water...where are you located? 

How is the Silver coast SW? I guess a bit less tourists? But it must be cheaper living there as well? 
Pat


----------



## Silverwizard

zpiroz said:


> Hi Siobhán
> 
> I might look for part time work as a Dive Instructor, I am thinking of opening/buying a bar )) working in diving doesnt generate enough money to support a whole family and I would just do it out of passion to the sport if I go back in the water...where are you located?
> 
> How is the Silver coast SW? I guess a bit less tourists? But it must be cheaper living there as well?
> Pat


Hi Pat,
Don't want to sound pessimistic,but there are an awful lot of bars in the Algarve,especially in the area you mentioned (Albufeira),a lot of them are
seasonal, opening just for the 4-5 month season with their owners having
alternative forms of employment for the closed season,those that remain open 
share the meagre pickings of a closed season holiday resort.
Believe me there is a HUGE downturn in the number of people in the off season & maintaining an income to support your family & the business could be extremely difficult. 
As I say I really don't want to spoil your dreams/ambitions,but you have to be realistic in your expectations.
As for the Silver Coast,it's a great place,we have fabulous beaches within 10-15 minutes of our apartment,they are mainly used by the local people which means we don't have to pay tourist rates in the cafes & bars! & yes living here is a lot more reasonable than the Algarve,not being a tourist area also means you live more in the Portuguese way than in an "expat living in Portugal"way.
It's not for everybody,but we love it & want to stay! (unless the austerity measures make it too uncomfortable,high taxes etc....).


----------

